# Proud new owner (sort of)



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I sort of purchased a glock 30sf yesterday. By sort of I mean I paid for the majority. The gun shop has a 90 day lay away policy. The way they are selling glocks I had to get the one I was wanting because they had already sold two the same day I was looking at them and I had to wait for this one to come in. 

Well they had one that just come in yesterday morning. Only problem I dont have my pistols permit or my concealed carry permit to finish the paperwork. So I put it on the lay away so they wouldnt sell it then when either permit comes in I can pick it up.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats! Get that permit so the G30SF can find a new home.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

It is being processed. My buying permit has about 3 or 4 days left depending on how quick they started. My concealed permit has about 45 more (if it takes as long as my buddy's did.


----------

